# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Conservation frame finish

## otterpope

For any of you that make your own frames... are there conservation quality finishes, dyes, stains that are preferred?  Our museum is looking to start constructing some of our own frames for very large works. Or is this more of a conservation question?

----------


## JasonO

I'm sure COOL will have something to help you: http://www.cool.conservation-us.org/

Or CCI: http://www.cci-icc.gc.ca/resources-r...index-eng.aspx

----------

